# My Dandelion Garden!



## -prepper-

I love dandelions ... I love eating them and the leaves and the roots all of it  ! They are oh so good


----------



## Toffee

What do you use the Ross for? Salad?


----------



## Viking

If you grow them in shady areas they sometimes develop up to two foot long leaves that are tender and tasty for salad. They also are great for kidney problems and the flowers for wine. A truly multiple use "weed".


----------



## -prepper-

Toffee said:


> What do you use the Ross for? Salad?


Sometimes , yes


----------



## Sentry18

Hold the phone! You eat dandelions? And they taste good? I spend a lot of money every year getting rid of those yellow devils. Apparently I should be making salads.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Sentry18 said:


> Hold the phone! You eat dandelions? And they taste good? I spend a lot of money every year getting rid of those yellow devils. Apparently I should be making salads.


Or tea, or blossom fritters.


----------



## -prepper-

Sentry18 said:


> Hold the phone! You eat dandelions? And they taste good? I spend a lot of money every year getting rid of those yellow devils. Apparently I should be making salads.


Heck yea !!! But some people hate the taste of them , I guess it's just a preference thing ,but I recommend them to you !


----------



## Sentry18

So I am harvesting the leaves and the blooms and tossing the stems? Give me some details here and I will give it a shot. Plus it will freak out my kids.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Imo you want the leaves before they get too tough, especially for salads. Some people cut out the stem from the leaf if it is coarse. The stems are pretty bitter so if you are sensitive to that sort of thing they might need to be processed a bit.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Fun for kids- dandelion cookies.
1/2 cup shortening
1/4 cup each, brown and white sugars
1 egg
Dash vanilla, salt, and soda
1/4 cup yellow petals from dandelions, wash and pat them dry
1 1/4 cup all purpose flour
Optional: chocolate chips (yeah, like chocolate is ever 'optional') 

Cream the sugars and shortening till fluffy, add vanilla and egg, mix well. Mix in all other ingredients, drop by spoonfuls on baking sheet cook, bake 350 around 10 minutes, till done. For crispier cookies, can cook at around 375 till like you like them.

Dandelion Fritters:
Couple handfuls blossoms
1 beaten egg
1 cup milk
1/4 cup all purpose flour
1 cup cornmeal
Dash salt (and pepper if you like)

Mix everything except the blossoms.

Dip the flowers in the batter, fry in oil. Good with ranch, horseradish, your favorite sauce.


----------



## kappydell

I was amazed the first time I got dandelions at the right time of year....around here that is NOW, before the flowers bloom. They were delicious, mild and succulent. After they bloom though, they taste totally different. Guess that's why my parents ate lambs-quarters instead, they are good any time.


----------



## lilmissy0740

Lake Windsong said:


> Or tea, or blossom fritters.


What part do you use for tea? 
I like to toss the leaves in our morning smoothie.


----------



## MetalPrepper

I guess I am a "master gardner" cuz I have them growing allllllll in my yard...


----------



## Dude111

-prepper- said:


> I love dandelions ... I love eating them


Hmmmm,eating them??

I havent ever tried,i enjoy looking @ them amd smelling them 

What do they taste like??


----------



## -prepper-

Dude111 said:


> Hmmmm,eating them??
> 
> I havent ever tried,i enjoy looking @ them amd smelling them
> 
> What do they taste like??


I think they are kinda sweet tasting and why I really like them is because for one , they are extremely good for you and two because they don't taste like ...like... Plant,dirt...


----------



## Lake Windsong

lilmissy0740 said:


> What part do you use for tea?
> I like to toss the leaves in our morning smoothie.


The root, dried or roasted.


----------



## boomer

One year we ate ourselves right out of them. It took a couple years for some new ones to get started.


----------



## *Andi

Happy reading ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/dandelion-15117/


----------



## Viking

This is the salad veggie that showed up a few years ago on the North side of our home, miners lettuce, tastes great.


----------



## Dude111

-prepper- said:


> I think they are kinda sweet tasting and why I really like them is because for one , they are extremely good for you and two because they don't taste like ...like... Plant,dirt...


I didnt realise that,ill have to give it a try maybe!

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## JayJay

-prepper- said:


> I love dandelions ... I love eating them and the leaves and the roots all of it  ! They are oh so good


There are 10 houses on this street. My neighbor next door is anal retentive about their yard.( we drive in ours...:2thumb:; I'm a country girl!!)
They let me know last year how they felt about dandelions--yeah, the cottony part is a pain for two weeks--but like you, I love them in my yard.
Well, they became out of sorts with us for political reasons, and two days ago they took turns spraying their dandies...it was so funny!!
But anyhow, I checked out of curiousity; every yard on this street has lots of dandies, so they just need to get over it for two weeks out of a year!!:brickwall:


----------



## JayJay

Viking said:


> If you grow them in shady areas they sometimes develop up to two foot long leaves that are tender and tasty for salad. They also are great for kidney problems and the flowers for wine. A truly multiple use "weed".


And great for Vitamin A ..in fact, 5th on the list of top tens foods for vitamin A.
I have vitamin A tablets for bad pademic of flu/virus. But also stocked with spinach, sweet potatoes, cayenne tablets.

Dandelion tea with the leaves or root is written to be great to ward off scurvy--but they are only in our yard for two weeks, so I'm not counting on those. Have vitamin c (tang), and vitamin c crystals too, because the shelf life is longer than tang.


----------



## UncleJoe

Lake Windsong said:


> Fun for kids- dandelion cookies.
> 1/2 cup shortening
> 1/4 cup each, brown and white sugars
> 1 egg
> Dash vanilla, salt, and soda
> 1/4 cup yellow petals from dandelions, wash and pat them dry
> 1 1/4 cup all purpose flour
> Optional: chocolate chips (yeah, like chocolate is ever 'optional')
> 
> Cream the sugars and shortening till fluffy, add vanilla and egg, mix well. Mix in all other ingredients, drop by spoonfuls on baking sheet cook, bake 350 around 10 minutes, till done. For crispier cookies, can cook at around 375 till like you like them.
> 
> Dandelion Fritters:
> Couple handfuls blossoms
> 1 beaten egg
> 1 cup milk
> 1/4 cup all purpose flour
> 1 cup cornmeal
> Dash salt (and pepper if you like)
> 
> Mix everything except the blossoms.
> 
> Dip the flowers in the batter, fry in oil. Good with ranch, horseradish, your favorite sauce.


Copied to the recipe section.


----------



## ashley8072

Ever since I was little and I would pick all kinds of random roots from my grandparents backyard for them to eat, I've thought about tasting dandelions myself. My grandma would tell me that they used to go out and pull roots and cook them to eat. So I'd do the same. However, I guess that just dumping them in a little saucepan with water, it wasn't quite her recipe.  Otherwise, we would take the dandelions and smudge them on our skin,p to have yellow arms. Haha. Last week I sat down with some dandelion recipes and sent my girls out to pick them. We had them raw, fried some up, and I received a nice little dandelion jelly recipe. The jelly will be my next project. But dang! That is a lot of work of snipping off the stems. Like cat tails, dandelions are all edible in some way. I love dandelions now.


----------



## Markansas

A buddy of mine throws the leaves in the juicer with the other leafy greens. He swears by 'em!


----------



## cowboyhermit

Saw a video and thought of this thread.


----------



## -prepper-

cowboyhermit said:


> Saw a video and thought of this thread.
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was an excellent video ! Thank you so much for sharing !


----------



## -prepper-

I just harvested about 3 HUGE , FAT Dandelion roots !  ! I'm making Pasta tomorrow and ill be adding some of it shredded in there !  ! But of coarse I can't wait too eat some so I'm going to make some tea after dinner an a shower and dry some out tonight for a good friend of mind  .


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I make one mean dandelion wine. Use the 2.5 (compact) cups yellow petals only.. Add simple syrup and white or golden raisins to a boiling pot of water. Let cool to about 21C then pitch yeast. Lavlin EC1118 works well. Makes 1 gallon.


----------



## debbluu

*Dandelion wine recipe*

Could you give detailed directions please. Most of the ones I have read are kind of overwhelming with all the steps. Thanks.


----------



## kappydell

I don't have to plant them special, they grow in all my gardens already. I am harvesting and eating them NOW in southern Wisconsin. Man are they tasty! I don't know whether I like them sauteed in oil with eggs, or steamed with a little lemon, or just with an old fashioned hot bacon and vinegar dressing! But they don't last long enough around me to make flowers!


----------

